# Mercury Smart Gauge help



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

new to me 2009 Mercury Optimax 225
Single style gauge with only 2 buttons: menu & reset
#1: Searched all over and can't find a manual on the internet, any help with that ?
#2: Can't figure out how to change settings from liters to gallons, centigrade to farenheit, and how to zero the fuel consumption after each trip/fill-up

Have a Smart-phone and now a Smart-gauge, each of which is perplexing me.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

on the fuel consumption, i think if you push both buttons for 1 second, the amount used will reset to zero. Not sure on the other two.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

OhYeah said:


> new to me 2009 Mercury Optimax 225
> Single style gauge with only 2 buttons: menu & reset
> #1: Searched all over and can't find a manual on the internet, any help with that ?
> #2: Can't figure out how to change settings from liters to gallons, centigrade to farenheit, and how to zero the fuel consumption after each trip/fill-up
> ...


That's for the Canadian mercury. There's no way to switch it. Might just have to learn to speak Canadian?

Just messing. Is yours a guafe or the black box? For the fuel you either hold both as stated or some have an options button that will throw up a pop up "reset fuel usage?) Then hit yes. As for the metric to'merican, Id have yo mess with it to fingure it out.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Can you upload a pic of the gauge or find a model number on it? I have smartcraft gauges and they are the Sc1000 kind. You might have the smart craft monitor I think that is the single gauge version. You can always call Mercury direct they are always very helpful when it comes to smartcraft stuff.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Holding down both the keys simultaneously while the display showed fuel used, did zero the fuel used. But it also zeroed the engine hours ?? I"m hoping the "actual *total* hours" is still saved somewhere ?? 

Was able to change back to American meaurements (gal, miles, farenheit,etc)
but I couldn't do it again. 

A friend might have a manual, but he's not sure it's the same gauge.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a manual for that gauge. Holding down should only zero out hours on fuel used not engine hours. I believe I am fishing tomorrow night I'll pull the manual and give you a call.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Kevin


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

If Kevin can't help you, I'd make a post on Iboats.


----------

